# Storing Equipment



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry if this isn't quite the right place, but I'm hoping it will sit nicely here.

Being a home-living college student but also a coffee lover proposes a conundrum: when I'm not using my brewing kit, where do I keep it? Well I've got a small cupboard that has (under parental instruction) to fit all of it in (minus grinder and kettle). What's the best way to store it? Logically I need to separate filters nicely - has anybody found anything that's particularly useful?

Thanks in advance

Sam


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

? Seriously?? Just bung it in cupboard carefully - it's coffee making making equipment, not plutonium.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Daren said:


> ? Seriously?? Just bung it in cupboard carefully - it's coffee making making equipment, not plutonium.


So maybe I'm slightly ocd, but I'd just like to keep things neat, which currently isn't happening!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

samjfranklin said:


> So maybe I'm slightly ocd, but I'd just like to keep things neat, which currently isn't happening!


OK then.....



Daren said:


> ? Seriously?? Just bung *arrange* it *neatly* in cupboard carefully - it's coffee making making equipment, not plutonium.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes I'd agree put it in a cupboard.

OR

a tailor made dovetail wooden box

OR an Aldi carrier bag

Understand your OCD to have things in a particular place.....loads of storage boxes/things from ikea and those kind of places


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yes I'd agree put it in a cupboard.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Maybe tupperware type things in a cupboard neatly would be the way to go. Thank you for all responses, sarcastic and sincere


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How about a lead lined box?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

samjfranklin said:


> Maybe tupperware type things in a cupboard neatly would be the way to go. Thank you for all responses, sarcastic and sincere


Tupperware type stuff great. What brew kit do you have to store?


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tupperware type stuff great. What brew kit do you have to store?


v60 x2, aero press, a French press, filters for all 3 and scales and measuring cups. It's not much but it's a small space. It's currently bunged in there but to get to things at the back everything has to be taken out!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tupperware variety might be the way foward


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A plastic box for Ikea designed for what was formerly the Expedit range.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I use one of these on the worktop, it's pretty useful so I picked up a second today incase you wanted it.










Cheers

Luke


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

lukej said:


> I use one of these on the worktop, it's pretty useful so I picked up a second today incase you wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing!!


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

If you'd like it then it's yours at cost.

Cheers

Luke


----------

